# BRATISLAVA | Škultétyho | Prep



## Phill (Oct 22, 2007)

developer: Penta Investments

number of flats: 330

number of parking places: 760

website: http://www.pentainvestments.com/real-estate/projects/skultetyho.html

location: Račianska St.

architect: http://arhitekturakrusec.si/en/competitions/competition-slovany/
















































































older proposal by Vallo Sadovsky http://www.vallosadovsky.sk/projects/35/105/slovany/ :


----------



## farmerwow (Jun 19, 2013)

wow so beautiful and like the sunshine


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Nice housing developement there kay:


----------



## Anuris (Feb 8, 2011)

New name (Rezidencie Pri Myte), new website and most importantly new renders: 














































Construction is about to start soon...


----------

